# bump or bubble on head/snout of cobalt tinc...Please help!



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

This is my first pdf and it appears to have a bump or bubble on the top of its head, between the eyes, mostly in the black area but some in the yellow area surrounding the eyes. I first noticed it a few days ago, but it looked like a water drop, not a bump. But today I noticed that it is larger and it worries me. A little background on my setup...I have been researching pdf's for a few years, and this is my first go at it. I bought locally raised Cobalt tincs from a local pet shop about a 3 weeks ago. I introduced the frogs approx. 3 weeks after I had the viv set up, including all of the plants (which I ordered from Black Jungle, I mention this because I know that their quality is very high.) I have some moist areas in the viv, but also dry areas, at least 2 very good hidding areas, a waterfall and small pool. The temp gets as high as 78 degrees in the day and as low as 65 at night. The humidity stays high.

I feed pinheads every day and ones dusted with Herptivite and Rep-Cal (have not expired) every other day.

The frog is eating, moving around with no apparent problems and otherwise is acting normal. The only problem is the bump/bubble on the skin. It looks like a little bubble under the skin . I have attached a few photos to help. They are not the best, but it's the best I could do. I have tried to include all pertinent info, but if there is anything else I have forgotten to add, please let me know.

If anyone can help me or has any info, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Mark

I am having problems posting the pics now. First timer on this forum. Will try later. Any advice on adding pics?


----------



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry, the forum says I must have 2 more posts before I can post the image.


----------



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

I am working on getting those pics posted.


----------



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are the pics:




























Again, any help or info is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

get a fecal done because a parasite may be residing under the skin. Go to Other amphibians section and check out the pic of the white's treefrog with lumps under the skin.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You don`t have to worry about a fecal for a bump as the 2 wouldn`t be related, as far as I know. Hookworm, lungworm, tapeworm and coccidia don`t show outside bumps or lesions, all of which would be tested for in a fecal. 
A bit more pricey but much more relavant would be a tb test. This nasty shows itself in the form of outside bumps or lesions. i`m sure there are more. Ed would be better at suggesting the possibilities of what it might be.


----------



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. The bumb has grown larger since yesterday. How would I go about getting the tb test done?

Mark


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

You`d have to contact a vet.


----------



## navymate (Nov 18, 2007)

Just wanted to post an update of how the frog is doing. The breeder in which I got the frog exchanged it for a healthy one and is treating the one with a bump. The bump got about twice the size in the pic, but I saw it the other day and the bump is going away. I'm not sure what they are treating it with, they said anti-biotics but no specifics, but it appears to be getting better. The frog is still very active and eating, the only visible problem is/was the bump.

Again, thanks to everyone who helped me out!

Mark


----------

